# Does food intake affect hair color?



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Very recently I have noticed a darkening in my hair and beard color so I pose this question----

Does food intake, i.e. WHAT foods you eat affect hair color?

Once gray or salt and pepper I didn't figure it would change. Beard especially seems to be starting to.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Maybe you have found the Elixer of Youth. What have you been eating? You could make a fortune....


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Very recently I have noticed a darkening in my hair and beard color so I pose this question----


Oops, for some reason I thought you were a her. 

BTW, my mother's hair was completely gray and had thinned so much she was in danger of becoming bald.

After switching to an organic diet, her hair grew back thick again and regained most of it's color. This was an unexpected but pleasant surprise.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I would think it's not beyond the realm of possibility. 

When my dd was a baby she loved sweet potatoes and carrots. After a month or so, we noticed she was taking on a yellowy-orange skin tone. Thinking it might be jaundice, we took her to the dr, who told us it was because of all the orange veggies she was eating.

So if food can turn a baby orange, why couldn't it make your hair darker?


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

"Does food intake affect hair color?"

_Maybe for those who enjoy the great taste of shoe polish?_


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I think it certainly could. It affects the color of the hair of livestock -- for instance, goats who are short on copper in their diet lighten in color. It's more noticable in dark-colored goats, but affects all of them. 

Kathleen


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

just tell me what I need to eat to get rid of the grays & I'm all over it!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

This is all interesting. About the only major change I've had in diet is stopping my drinking of coffee. 

Hm, I have eaten several pieces of chocolate cake lately. Does cocoa powder render hair darker? lol

Taking complex vitamins on a regular basis so shouldn't be a shortage of anything along those lines.

Guess I'll see if the change continues. Perhaps I should cut a sample of hair for later analysis should it continue.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Well HECK that's IT! I'm stopping my coffee and I'm going to eat chocolate everyday (like I need an excuse). :dance:


----------



## All country (Dec 23, 2003)

I know that a diet lacking in proper nutrition can cause hair to gray prematurely. It would be reasonable to expect that a well rounded diet could reverse graying and restore youthful hair color.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Are you spending less time in the sun? Mine lightens every summer when I spend more time outdoors. Since I started wearing a hat it doesn't lighten as much.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks Wind in Her Hair. A recommendation by you and Cabin Fever is solid gold. lol Great couple folks. If you ever get the opportunity to meet them you should do so.

And with darkening hair maybe I'll eventually look like my younger days-----









OR party time at:
http://www.angelfire.com/tn/gaelio/images/REalPhoto/GREENBEANMANANDFRIENDS.jpg


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

When Grandfatherbear takes his zinc supplements he gets a coppery color back in the platinum blonde hair and beard whiskers..sigh I miss his facial hair...:Bawling:


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I need more evidence before giving up coffee, but I may be able to squeeze more chocolate cake into my day.

Blue


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Eat what you may but for lands sakes don't go bowling!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Good one blufford. Hopefully I'll take after my father who never even had a bald spot at age 97 though his hair had thinned by that time. Unlike mine it was still very dark until he was in his 90s.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Thanks Wind in Her Hair. A recommendation by you and Cabin Fever is solid gold. lol Great couple folks. If you ever get the opportunity to meet them you should do so.
> 
> And with darkening hair maybe I'll eventually look like my younger days-----


*drool drool!*

Very nice, Windy  And not so bad today either


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Shygal said:


> *drool drool!*
> 
> Very nice, Windy  And not so bad today either


That "today" is already several years old. lol


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

nice one, windy!!

who knew?? LOL!!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Very recently I have noticed a darkening in my hair and beard color so I pose this question----
> 
> Does food intake, i.e. WHAT foods you eat affect hair color?
> 
> Once gray or salt and pepper I didn't figure it would change. Beard especially seems to be starting to.



funny you should mention this. Just the other day my wife and I had noticed I didn't seem as gray as usual. Noticed that my mustache was quit dark and the hair on my head didn't seem to be quit so gray. 

Only thing I could think of was all the fresh vegetables we eat over the summer. That's been the only change recently. Gardening season is pretty much over with for me now so If my hair gets grayer over the winter then we'll know what keeps us in our youth. 

Oh also, I don't get why everyone mistakens you for a gal. Most everyone knows that men are more windy'r then women.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Oh also, I don't get why everyone mistakens you for a gal. Most everyone knows that men are more windy'r then women.


It is probably because I'm gender secure and don't hesitate to post on topics that are often thought of as being traditionally topics ladies would discuss. As an example I have at time posted on the cooking forum. Most of us menfolk cook, but we might not go so far as to post about it.


----------

